# A writer's surprisingly simple trick for staying safe in a Lyft has gone viral. Here's what you need to know



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

In short, the fiction author said she opened and closed the door right after she entered the vehicle, in order to check that there were no child locks in place that could prevent her from making a swift exit should anything go wrong.

https://www.insider.com/uber-lyft-viral-safety-tip-to-check-for-child-lock-2019-7


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

But if the child locks were on, she would have just found out sooner that she is about to get hurt. So she will start beating the driver, just to find out the driver has kids and this is the first uber drive of the day and he forgot to turn off the child locks.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

The child locks can be off upon vehicle entrance and engaged at any point during the trip. It could give pax a false sense of security.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Bbonez said:


> But if the child locks were on, she would have just found out sooner that she is about to get hurt. So she will start beating the driver, just to find out the driver has kids and this is the first uber drive of the day and he forgot to turn off the child locks.


LOL, that would have been me 15 years ago, I would have forgotten every time. My doors do automatically lock after I drive off.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> But if the child locks were on, she would have just found out sooner that she is about to get hurt.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Bbonez said:


> But if the child locks were on, she would have just found out sooner that she is about to get hurt. So she will start beating the driver, just to find out the driver has kids and this is the first uber drive of the day and he forgot to turn off the child locks.


Exactly! Had the child locks been engaged, she'd be a prisoner.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> So she will start beating the driver, just to find out the driver has kids and this is the first uber drive of the day and he forgot to turn off the child locks.





TwoFiddyMile said:


> Exactly! Had the child locks been engaged, she'd be a prisoner.


When my children were younger, my son used to think it was hilarious to flip the child lock to 'on' as he got out the door, then close the door before his sister could exit the car. Laff Riot.

Back then I was constantly checking if my child locks were engaged, and I didn't even drive ridehail at the time.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

People who are that paranoid should not use rideshare.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

So what does she do if she gets in and can't open it again just wait to be killed?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> So what does she do if she gets in and can't open it again just wait to be killed?


I was thinking the same thing. LOL!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> So what does she do if she gets in and can't open it again just wait to be killed?


Once again bad information goes viral.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Reminds me of the paranoid lady I had one morning. We got to her destination, but when I stopped she tried to get out but the door was locked. She freaked out like I was trying to kidnap her. Stupid ass millennials that don't drive so they don't understand that some car doors lock automatically once you reach 15-20 mph.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Reminds me of the paranoid lady I had one morning. We got to her destination, but when I stopped she tried to get out but the door was locked. She freaked out like I was trying to kidnap her. Stupid ass millennials that don't drive so they don't understand that some car doors lock automatically once you reach 15-20 mph.


I hate when pax try to open the door before I come to a complete stop.
Thankfully, no one has freaked out on me.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> Reminds me of the paranoid lady I had one morning. We got to her destination, but when I stopped she tried to get out but the door was locked. She freaked out like I was trying to kidnap her. Stupid ass millennials that don't drive so they don't understand that some car doors lock automatically once you reach 15-20 mph.


This is an American Car thing. I'm not aware of any other country with stipulation that cars have to lock after a certain speed. But I have owned 2 imported USA cars (ie the US version) to Canada and they both do this. Canadian cars of the same make and model (ie the domestic Canadian model) do not do this.

To any non-American, all the door locks clamping down simultaneously is a bit creepy.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol it's a "fiction author"

she's telling a "fictional story"

you guys still don't get it even with all the evidence on a daily basis

no way in hell a driver is going to have child locks on at any point in time doing rideshare

people don't even use those stupid things on their own kids

"hey, let's scare everyone into thinking that any ride could end in death to keep em scared"

like a driver is going to go "hey that's so cool, good job"

ya sure lol


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> This is an American Car thing. I'm not aware of any other country with stipulation that cars have to lock after a certain speed. But I have owned 2 imported USA cars (ie the US version) to Canada and they both do this. Canadian cars of the same make and model (ie the domestic Canadian model) do not do this.
> 
> To any non-American, all the door locks clamping down simultaneously is a bit creepy.


I have a Toyota and my doors lock automatically as soon as the car is taken out of park. Which has its perks and non perks. It keeps my passenger safe at bar close Downtown when the homeless or the young drunk kids are trying to open the back doors but if I have to quickly pull over for someone to throw up, they can't open the door until the car is completely stopped and in park. There's been a few times the whole truck has jerked forward as I'm trying to get the car in park to avoid vomit in my car


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

What they need to do is carry a weapon and go to ebay and buy a keychain that has something that will break the window it also doubles as a whistle and will cut the seat belts in case of an emergency like if you are in a crash and the car is on fire and the seat belt is stuck.

So if I feel I"m being taken somewhere I take out my knife and I take out the window glass breaker. I tell the person what I'm going to do before they take you to a secluded place, if they mean no harm they will let you out. if not you break the back window, the one on the other side and try for the back windshield too. that way when they find the car if you are dead you leave evidence behind. If it's your life or a window even if you are mistaken or if the killer changes his mind your life is worth more than a window.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> Reminds me of the paranoid lady I had one morning. We got to her destination, but when I stopped she tried to get out but the door was locked. She freaked out like I was trying to kidnap her. Stupid ass millennials that don't drive so they don't understand that some car doors lock automatically once you reach 15-20 mph.


Millennials are the new definition for stupid.



TemptingFate said:


> In short, the fiction author said she opened and closed the door right after she entered the vehicle, in order to check that there were no child locks in place that could prevent her from making a swift exit should anything go wrong.
> 
> https://www.insider.com/uber-lyft-viral-safety-tip-to-check-for-child-lock-2019-7


I have those child locks on my car and no one ever complained, this article is written by someone that has deeper issues the child locks on cars.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

A lot of Drama for a little money.

Have you noticed that when you view Ignored content. You quickly remember why they are on ignore?


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

It fake news.

Good for the author publicity. No driver that real is going to be saying that scripted response.
Probably out of one of her own books she writing.
Driver doesn't ask the name.
Driver already knows the address.


Tiffany D. Jackson
*✔*@WriteinBK

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147707625397805056
Me to @lyft Driver: For Tiffany?
Him: Yup
Me: Where are we going?
Him: [redacted]
Me: *open & closes car door twice*
Him: *looks back at me* Were you...just checking for a child lock?
Me: Yup.
Him: Whoa. That's smart. Gonna tell my sister to do that!
Me: *Gives 5 stars*
23.5K
11:23 AM - Jul 7, 2019


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

How about.... Check the License Plate.......


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> So what does she do if she gets in and can't open it again just wait to be killed?


Yep


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I had a red headed big ol girl that was beaten with a ugly stick pull the #saymyname game. 

I could barely hold the laughter back.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Whenever I board an automobile, I immediately check to see if I suddenly have a shiv in my back, after which, finding myself hale, I absorb myself in invaluable social media for the ride’s duration.


----------



## Uberana (Feb 2, 2016)

They call it "a simple trick". I call it "an annoying unnecessary practice".


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> Driver doesn't ask the name.
> Driver already knows the address.


While it is likely a factitious story, and more importantly bad advice, *these two sentences of yours are also bad advice*.

The only thing you consistently have to identify the rider prior to them getting in your car is their name - yes, on Lyft you can pull up the destination as soon as you hit arrive, but verifying their name while outside the car is the easiest.

I ALWAYS ask them to tell me their name (after I've told them mine):

"Hi, I'm Kev, and your name is?"

And I also ALWAYS verify the destination once they are in.

"Just to confirm the address I have, where are we going tonight/today?"

Not only is this second verification that you have the right rider, but it verifies they picked the correct address from their history drop-down menu.

If you're not verifying their name and destination, how are you making sure you've got the correct rider?


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

KenLV said:


> While it is likely a factitious story, and more importantly bad advice, *these two sentences of yours are also bad advice*.
> 
> The only thing you consistently have to identify the rider prior to them getting in your car is their name - yes, on Lyft you can pull up the destination as soon as you hit arrive, but verifying their name while outside the car is the easiest.
> 
> ...


You are wrong my friend.
You do not say the rider name as you do not know the person that is getting in which is what I meant in the first place.

Unless it is an airport drop off the address is correct 99% of the time and if it isn't correct it is not my duty to check where the rider is going as it none of my business if they want to change the address on-route then that is fine.

The way the Author has said the rider name is a dead giveaway all the rider has to say now even if it was a fake rider trying to steal someone else ride is yes that is me I am blah blah.

You always ask them to tell them their name or ask them to recall whatever name on the app. Doing it the other way around and have done that ended up picking up a couple of scammers heading towards the same direction :biggrin: It is bad advice to say the rider name to them to confirm is that ur name? Might as well show the rider the phone with the name there and say is that you?

Any driver that have done several thousand trips already as most have already know the basics in & outs. Hopefully you will too after another couple of thousand trips.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> This is an American Car thing. I'm not aware of any other country with stipulation that cars have to lock after a certain speed. But I have owned 2 imported USA cars (ie the US version) to Canada and they both do this. Canadian cars of the same make and model (ie the domestic Canadian model) do not do this.
> 
> To any non-American, all the door locks clamping down simultaneously is a bit creepy.


There isn't a requirement. Cars have setting which allow driver to turn it on or off. My vehicle allows me to set the speed in which it is activated. Car doors locked during travel is a safety issue. In the event of a violent accident the doors will not fly open if locked. At least that's the theory.

This safety tip is as good as saying look both ways before you cross the street 1 minute before you actually do.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

"Driver: Whoa. That’s smart. Gonna tell my sister to do that!"


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

When they walk up to my car, I ask for their name, or the name on the account. If they refuse to provide it, or demand that I tell them their name, (WTF, did you forget your own name?) I keep the doors locked, let the timer run and NO SHOW.

*Never, ever, ever give up the passenger information first *

If a stranger approaches my car and asks for my passengers name, I can't confirm that I'm divulging that information to the right person. For all I know, I can be telling a serial killer that Sally is looking for a white rideshare vehicle. That's a serious safety issue and way too much liability for me to shoulder.

1. I pull up.
2. Passenger verifies my license plate information.
3. Passenger identifies themselves. 
4. I verify my name.
5. We load and leave.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> When they walk up to my car, I ask for their name, or the name on the account. If they refuse to provide it, or demand that I tell them their name, (WTF, did you forget your own name?) I keep the doors locked, let the timer run and NO SHOW.
> 
> *Never, ever, ever give up the passenger information first *
> 
> ...


That how a pro does this job ✔


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol it's a "fiction author"
> 
> she's telling a "fictional story"
> 
> ...


I have child locks engaged on my van on my driver side ONLY because I drive the drunk hours mostly and I already had a drunk pax open the driver side door at a stop light.. into oncoming traffic so he could puke..Luckily oncoming cars saw him and stopped.
Now I shouldn't be Legally responsible if drunk dumbass gets killed.. But this is America.. Where Entitled Millennials would sue and probably win... No one takes responsibility for their own actions anymore.. So I figure to Only engage child locks on most dangerous side (driver side).


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

11,000 rides....ask customer if they are my customers name...they say yes...i ask if we're headed to so and so...they say yes...and we are on our way....never had an issue and never will

this isn't hard at all


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> You are wrong my friend.
> You do not say the rider name as you do not know the person that is getting in which is what I meant in the first place.


You would be correct, *if that's what I wrote, but it's not*.-o: So you're still wrong.
I wrote (and you quoted):


KenLV said:


> I ALWAYS ask them to tell me their name (after I've told them mine):


That's not a long sentence. How could you get it so wrong?


Immoralized said:


> Unless it is an airport drop off the address is correct 99% of the time and if it isn't correct it is not my duty to check where the rider is going as it none of my business if they want to change the address on-route then that is fine.


Again, not what I wrote.:thumbdown: The PRIMARY reason to confirm the address is that *it is a second verification of their identity*.


KenLV said:


> Not only is this second verification that you have the right rider, but it verifies they picked the correct address from their history drop-down menu.
> 
> If you're not verifying their name and destination, how are you making sure you've got the correct rider?


If you don't think it's your duty to pickup the correct person and take them to the correct place, that's fine for you I guess. I disagree.


Immoralized said:


> You always ask them to tell them their name or ask them to recall whatever name on the app. Doing it the other way around and have done that ended up picking up a couple of scammers heading towards the same direction :biggrin: It is bad advice to say the rider name to them to confirm is that ur name? Might as well show the rider the phone with the name there and say is that you?


That's three time in one response that you got it completely wrong as to what I said.:confusion:

Even though you quoted my post, perhaps your reply was directed at someone else? Maybe you meant to reply to (and correct) yourself? That makes the most sense since *in your original post you wrote*:


Immoralized said:


> Driver doesn't ask the name.


...but *now you're saying*:


Immoralized said:


> You always ask them to tell them their name or ask them to recall whatever name on the app.


*Which is exactly what I said to do.*



Immoralized said:


> Any driver that have done several thousand trips already as most have already know the basics in & outs. Hopefully you will too after another couple of thousand trips.


FIFY:
Any person that has read several thousand posts will have down the basic in & outs of reading comprehension. Hopefully, after another couple of thousand posts, you will too.:biggrin:


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

KenLV said:


> You would be correct, *if that's what I wrote, but it's not*.-o: So you're still wrong.
> I wrote (and you quoted):
> 
> That's not a long sentence. How could you get it so wrong?
> ...


I read what you typed just like how you read my first post and replied much the same way. I thought that how you want it?

You obviously cared that much to create a wall of text so the least I can do is respond and say I understand both of the post you made perfectly and was just playing. Have a good rest of the week and keep the walls of text coming. Over and out.


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> 11,000 rides....ask customer if they are my customers name...they say yes...i ask if we're headed to so and so...they say yes...and we are on our way....never had an issue and never will
> 
> this isn't hard at all


Well you must not drive in a big city or rough neighborhoods or nighttime driving... I've had 2 different pax (different trips) try to jump into the ride when I asked are you ___. He nodded and hopped in then real rider came.. If it hasn't happened tonyo yet and you drive in a major city.. it probably will happen to you.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> I read what you typed just like how you read my first post and replied much the same way. I thought that how you want it?


Sure you did.?

 I believe you. :whistling:


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

KenLV said:


> Sure you did.?
> 
> I believe you. :whistling:


As long as you believe in yourself and ur own abilities which I think is sorely lacking but that just my personnel opinion.
Did the text wall make you feel better though? That all that matters is how you feel.

Remember you seek me out not the other way around :thumbup:
Read my first post and then read the 2nd post and read the 1st post again. It make sense then if it doesn't repeat until it does.
Might takes you a few years but I believe you will get there in the end.

You are the only one that can't see it and not man enough to admit it because you can't.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

warrior lady said:


> Well you must not drive in a big city or rough neighborhoods or nighttime driving... I've had 2 different pax (different trips) try to jump into the ride when I asked are you ___. He nodded and hopped in then real rider came.. If it hasn't happened tonyo yet and you drive in a major city.. it probably will happen to you.


never said the wrong rider has never got in my car....obviously when i ask if they are my riders name and destination and they say no they get out and i wait for my actual rider

easy peasy


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> never said the wrong rider has never got in my car....obviously when i ask if they are my riders name and destination and they say no they get out and i wait for my actual rider
> 
> easy peasy


It might not have happened to you yet, but it definitely could. The way I see it, an ounce of prevention is better than a pound of pain, so to speak.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

People are afraid of rideshare drivers. Yet not afraid enough to delete the app and take a cab.


----------

